# Ford 5000 '72 Hydraulic Arms won't lift



## dairyman96 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! I'm new to this forum, but I was looking for some guidance on a old Ford 5000 (1972) we have on our farm. The tractor won't lift its hydraulic arms and I am afraid that the hydraulic pump has gone bad. Is there a good way to test this theory? We have been using this tractor to pick up hay bales (using the back hydraulic arms) for at least 10-15 years. It was getting weaker and weaker the last few years until it gave up altogether. It has been sitting for the last 3 years and my dad and I recently got it back up and running. Any thoughts or suggestions? It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Have you checked the quality and quantity of oild in the rear diff / hydraulics?
The old girl should be due for a service, filters and oils, as well as a good cleaning of the hydraulic pickup screen.
Go to the Messicks site, scroll down and find "Tractor and equipment parts" , Scroll down and on the right you'll select New Holland, then find the screen to enter your model "5000".
That'll bring you to a selection of parts diagrams that will help you research and find parts, and also have a better understanding of what folks here may suggest you do to solve your problem.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Actual "testing" of the hydraulic pump's condition amounts to measuring the flow (GPM) and pressure under load. This can be done pretty effectively through a remote valve, provided your tractor is equipped with one. If not the process becomes more complicated and will require items most people wouldn't have readily available, plus a working knowledge of the system in general.


----------



## dairyman96 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fedup said:


> Actual "testing" of the hydraulic pump's condition amounts to measuring the flow (GPM) and pressure under load. This can be done pretty effectively through a remote valve, provided your tractor is equipped with one. If not the process becomes more complicated and will require items most people wouldn't have readily available, plus a working knowledge of the system in general.


Thanks for your reply! Do you know what GPM or psi we should be expecting? 
Thanks


----------



## dairyman96 (Apr 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Have you checked the quality and quantity of oild in the rear diff / hydraulics?
> The old girl should be due for a service, filters and oils, as well as a good cleaning of the hydraulic pickup screen.
> Go to the Messicks site, scroll down and find "Tractor and equipment parts" , Scroll down and on the right you'll select New Holland, then find the screen to enter your model "5000".
> That'll bring you to a selection of parts diagrams that will help you research and find parts, and also have a better understanding of what folks here may suggest you do to solve your problem.


Thanks for your suggestions! We have been gradually replacing all the filters and the levels are good!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

An internal pump in reasonably good working order will deliver six or seven gallons per minute at 2000 PSI. It's only capable of eight GPM under ideal conditions.


----------

